# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Τροφοδοτικών >  >  διέγερση δυναμό ελαιοραβδιστικού

## antonis

Μήπως υπάρχει κύκλωμα διέγερσης δυναμό ελαιοραβδιστικού με 5 ή 6 επιλογές εξόδου?

----------


## antonis

Κανείς ρε παιδιά

----------


## -nikos-

μονο αν το φτιαξεις μονος σου ..........

----------


## antonis

Ωραία να το θέσω αλλιώς. Έχει κάποιος σχηματικό για κύκλωμα διέργεσης δυναμό. Η φιλοσοφία του κυκλώματος είναι απλά μεταβλητό τροφοδοτικό ή ''παίζει'' και τίποτα άλλο

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Ωραία να το θέσω αλλιώς. Έχει κάποιος σχηματικό για κύκλωμα διέργεσης δυναμό. Η φιλοσοφία του κυκλώματος είναι απλά μεταβλητό τροφοδοτικό ή ''παίζει'' και τίποτα άλλο



  Καλημέρα.
  Η περιγραφή της μηχανής που κάνεις έχει πολλές ελλείψεις, επί τη ευκαιρία σε πληροφορώ πως το δυναμό με την ακριβή έννοια της λέξεις ΄΄ δυναμό ΄΄ δεν θέλει διέγερση.

----------


## antonis

Μπορεί να με πληροφορήσει κάποιος πως ρυθμίζουμε την τάση στην έξοδο του δυναμό ενώ βρίσκεται σε λειτουργία,  και αν έχει κάποιο σχηματικό? 
Αν δεν με καταλαβαίνατε πριν νόμιζα ότι γνωρίζατε πως λειτουργεί και τι είναι ο ρυθμιστής τάσης στα ελαιοραβδιστικά. (Ένα κουτάκι εξωτερικά με περιστροφικό διακόπτη συνήθως  όπου κάθε ''σκάλα'' μας δίνει διαφορετική τάση).

----------


## nikosp

Μάλλον τώρα αρχίζω να καταλαβαίνω τί θές
Το ελαιοραυδιστικό σου παίρνει ρεύμα συνεχές από μία μικρή γεννήτρια βενζινοκίνητη
Θέλεις λοιπόν κάποιο 'κουτί' που να μεταβάλλει την τάση εξόδου τής γεννήτριας ουτως ώστε να μεταβάλλεται και η ταχύτητα του ελαιοραυδιστικού
Ετσι είναι ?

----------


## sakic

> Μήπως υπάρχει κύκλωμα διέγερσης δυναμό ελαιοραβδιστικού με 5 ή 6 επιλογές εξόδου?



αυτο ψαχνεις http://www.minotavros.gr/component/p...art/Itemid,26/

Κανει αυτοδιεγερση στο δυναμο και ρυθμιζει τασεις απο 12 - 20 volt
κοστιζει  15€
αν το ανοιξεις και αντιγραψεις το κυκλωμα καντο ενα upload εδω να το παρουμε και εμεις αλλα δε νομιζω να αξιζει ο κοπος για 15 €
βεβαια το κοστος κατασκευης του μαλλον θα ειναι γυρω στα 5 €

----------


## asterixx25

Βρε παιδιά μήπως έχετε καμιά ιδέα για τροφοδοτικό 12V/15A για αυτά τα ελαιοραβδιστικά? Τα ετοιματζίδικα που πουλάνε είναι πολύ ακριβά.

----------


## sakic

> Βρε παιδιά μήπως έχετε καμιά ιδέα για τροφοδοτικό 12V/15A για αυτά τα ελαιοραβδιστικά? Τα ετοιματζίδικα που πουλάνε είναι πολύ ακριβά.



αν εχεις ραβδιστικο εδαφους για τα κλαρια που κλαδευεις ειναι πολυ ευκολα τα πραγματα και αρκετα φθηνα.
Αν εχεις τετοιο μηχανημα πες μου να σου δωσω λυση

----------


## asterixx25

Οχι...το δικό μου μηχάνημα είναι αυτό εδώ και εχω γεννήτρια που βγάζει 220V
http://www.minotavros.gr/component/p...art/Itemid,26/

----------


## sakic

δηλαδη δεν εχεις μηχανημα για τις κλαρες που κλαδευεις.
Λογικα αν εχεις γεννητρια 220 εχει και εξοδο 12 volt
ισως σε βολεψει αλλα ειναι δυσκολο στη μεταφορα

----------


## asterixx25

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω μηχάνημα για τα κομμένα κλαριά. Η γεννήτρια που έχω, έχει έξοδο για 12V αλλά θέλω και extra τροφοδοτικό να παίρνει απο τα 220V για ώρα ανάγκης. Αυτό γιατί μια φορά μου κάηκε η γέφυρα ανόρθωσης στα 12V και έχασα 4 ημέρες να παραγγείλω να μου φέρουν καινούρια.

----------


## -nikos-

> Ωραία να το θέσω αλλιώς. Έχει κάποιος σχηματικό για κύκλωμα διέργεσης δυναμό. Η φιλοσοφία του κυκλώματος είναι απλά μεταβλητό τροφοδοτικό ή ''παίζει'' και τίποτα άλλο



διαλεξε....regulat.gif200961625148779.gifSolidStateAlternatorVoltageRegulatorCircuitDiagram_thumb.jpgΔΥΝΑΜΟ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΤΗΣ  &#9.jpg1968-Chevy-Corvette-Transistor-Ignition-Wiring-Diagram.pngεχω και ενα αλλο σχεδιο που 
κανει τον δυναμο να βγαζει απο 3 εως 70 βολτ με ποντεσιομετρο με ακριβεια 0,05 βολτ
αλλα επειδη θα το πατενταρω θα το κρατισω για την ωρα.
αυτα τα παραπανω σχεδια μπορεις να τα βρεις στο ιντερνετ 
-
υ.γ. να προσθεσω οτι ριθμηστη στα 14βολτ και δυναμο μαζι τα περνω στον παλιατζη περιπου 15-20ευρο.
με την προσθηκη ενως πυκνωτη στο κυκλομα πετιχενεις την αυτοδιεγερση ευκολα.

----------


## antonis

Ευχαριστώ πολύ *-nikos-*  .

----------


## anant2

Γεια σας εχω μια καβασακι 5 ιπποι ενα δυναμο και εναν ρυθμιστη σαν κι αυτον του μινοταυρου αλλα δεν μπορω με τιποτα να το κανω να δουλεψει σωστα,μου βγαζει παντα πανω απο 20βολτ και οταν σκαλωση η βεργα πανω στην ελια σταματαει να δινει ρευμα και πρεπει να παω στην μηχανη να της δοσω στροφες για να κανει διεγερση.Ξερει καποιος τι δυναμο ακριβος χρειαζεται και ποια ειναι η σωστη συνδεσμολογια.Ενος φιλου μου αγοραστο, που μου το εδωσε να το δοκιμασω ειχε πανω και μπουτον που το παταγες για να κανει διεγερση.

----------


## micalis

Φιλε Αντωνη καποτε που ηθελα να ΑΥΞΗΣΩ την ταση εξοδου απο ενα δυναμο απο 13,8 σε 14+ εβαλα ενα διοδο σε σειρα αναμεσα στις διοδους διεγερσης και στο ελασμα του αυτοματου(αλαξα την ταση αναφορας).Το αποτελεσμα ηταν 14.4V.Ελπιζω να καταλαβες που θα παρεμβης.

----------

